# Ultra Efficient LED Bulbs



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think I saw this guy's first video about these super efficient bulbs that you can only get in Dubai. Really didn't know what to make of it.

I guess Philips is now bringing out these bulbs for the masses (more or less).
4 Watts for an 840 lumen bulb. That's less than half of a regular LED bulb.
But when I tried to search for these bulbs, I found a few reviews, but only place I found actually selling them was in New Zealand, so I guess it will be a while before they are at my local hardware store.

Warning the video below is for Geeks only.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Since the energy usage of a regular LED bulb is already really low, you'd have to use these ultra-efficient bulbs alot to break even, cost-wise.


----------



## wiseliving (9 mo ago)

LEDs consume 80% less energy. If you will compare it to other lights like Halogen, it can last up to 5-10 times longer. In Australia, some states offer rebates for eligible homeowners who are willing to switch to renewable energy.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I know the current price, if you can find one, is very high, but from what it shows in the video, I didn't see anything in it that would necessarily make it more expensive than any other LED bulb.

Some of that high price is simply that it is new, its different, its unique, and its the price the market will bear right now. Possibly they don't have the high speed automation in place yet, so manufacturing costs may be higher right now.


----------

